# Cutter Bit for Craftsman Biskit?



## Milt & Carol Lane (Nov 12, 2011)

I acquired a craftsman biskit attachment at a garage sale, but it was missing the router bit. According to the manual, the bit was built up from pieces supplied with the original package.

The manual identifies the business part of the bit, the cutter as part # 28L-699 - and searching on-line Craftsman states they are sorry, but the part is no longer available.

Any suggestions for a replacement? I can't even tell the diameter or thickness of the cutter from the manual. If someone has the original, passing on the diameter and thickness of the cutter might help me find a suitable substitute.

Thanks
Milt, St. Louis


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I will measure mine and let you know Milt. I'm sure you can get what you need from MLCS once you have the measurements.


----------



## Milt & Carol Lane (Nov 12, 2011)

Mike,
Happy New Year.

Just got my Rockler catalog, and found a 3-wing slot cutter bit that might be what the bis-kit needs - it's 1/8" thick and an overall diameter of 1 - 7/8" It comes with a bearing to allow 1/2" depth of cut, but that is probably not used with the bis-kit.

When you get a chance (no hurry, other projects are taking precedence) see if the diameter is the same on your bis-kit bit. I am serious about taking your time, I just wanted to capture the catalog info before it disappears in the library pile! 

Milt
St. Louis


----------



## Milt & Carol Lane (Nov 12, 2011)

I bought a MLCS bit #5364, 9/16" slot cutter with 5/32" cut width. In using it in the Bis-Kit, I had to adjust the Bis-Kit depth so the bit would be deep enough for a #10 biscuit. Also, I had to use the #20 biscuit marks on the Bis-Kit to make the slot long enough for the #10 biscuit.

Otherwise, it works well.

Milt, St. Louis, MO


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Something like this:

Amazon.com: BISCUIT SLOT CUTTER ASSEMBLY KIT By Peachtree Woodworking - PW2893: Home Improvement

should work!


----------



## Milt & Carol Lane (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you - that looks like the bit shown in the Bis-Kit manual.
Milt


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Information is posted here: http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/33550-craftsman-bis-kit.html#post269626


----------

